# Tuftruck Heavy Duty Coil Springs



## JBano13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Has anyone used tuftrucks heavy duty springs? I got an email about them and they caught my eye. The truck is 2013 F350 Platinum, srw, crew cab, with a 9.5' Fisher SS XV2 and it does sag a little with the plow on and the edges scrape on small bumps and driveways when in a vee. I figured the 2.5" lift springs would get the truck level and then swap the front oem rancho shocks for the rancho shocks that are from the rancho 2.5" kit. Pros and Cons? I would only worry about the effect on ride quality and warranty issues.

http://tuftruck.com/products/ford/F350-2008-2013.html

http://www.gorancho.com/shock_lookup.php?cat=shock&shock_type=Rancho+Suspension+System&year=2013&make=Ford&model=F-350+Super+Duty&drive=4WD&additionaldrop1=all_systems&additionaldrop2=&x=60&y=18


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I found them as well and am thinking of going with the TTC-2816 springs in my 09 f-350 don't know of anyone who has them. My local garage was trying to find ford springs for me, these were half the cost of the ford ones and they said they would probably be better as ford springs start sagging


----------



## JBano13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I've searched on the forum and seen some guys in the dodge section have used them and have all replaced their shocks to longer ones to accommodate the lift. They all say they still ride as good if not better than before but I wanted to see if anyone had experience on our trucks specifically.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

What's the price you guys are getting on these? I just put 7k coils in my 06 and i paid about $225 if I remember right


----------



## JBano13 (Dec 11, 2009)

They are about $228 with free shipping for the extra heavy duty springs with 2.5" lift. Orders over $200 get $20 off from SD Truck Spring.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If anyone grabs these let me know if you actually get the "lift" they claim too.


----------



## JBano13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm too worried about warranty issues with the truck. If something goes wrong with the truck the manufacturers seem to love having aftermarket things to blame it on.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I doubt a dealer would pick up on these springs as they're more incognito than the lift blocks. Plus stock looking rancho shocks would really help keep them in the dark. Let me know if anyone finds more info they sound like a better deal than the 2" leveling kits with the spring spacers.


----------



## Dpown (Jul 28, 2014)

I have those springs in my 350 and they work like a charm. You don't really get a 'lift', more that it evens our your ride. The ride is still smooth as well, really good handling.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

JB, put your plow in scoop position, lower blade and tighten chains. It will pick the plow up higher.


----------



## Dpown (Jul 28, 2014)

He will still have a problem with his suspension though.


----------

